
Popular Unix Text Editors and How to Exit Them - hnews_poly
http://darkdepths.net/popular-unix-text-editors-how-to-exit-them.html
======
yes_or_gnome
Or, you could just do the following.

    
    
        ## Ctrl-z (suspend current application)
        $ kill -9 %1
        

That assumes you want to lose your changes which I suspect is okay in this
situation since it's 'Howto Quit..' not 'Howto do Make Changes, Write, and
Quit...'

~~~
eridal
hey nice trick to reference background tasks!

Thanks for sharing

------
nindwen
Vi and Vim are very different in this regard: (Most versions of?) vim shows
how to quit both on start and when pressing ^C.

------
mhurron
Missing Joe.

------
DrScump
this assumes that the content is unchanged or already saved for every case.

